# Sykes - 4/22 JD Strikes Again!



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Was itching to get out fishing again last night cause the weather was just too nice to sit at my apartment. Plus Donnie had texted me telling me that he & Kayla were killing it out there, so that got me pretty fired up too! Couldn't get Nathan or Caleb or Johnny to go, but JD, with a little convincing, said he was down! Around 11 we left our apartment. We made it out onto the bridge around 11:45 or so, only to see Donnie hooked up, AGAIN! I started throwing right away & missed one on the first cast. Helped Donnie land his, measured it at 36'', got a picture for him, & then started throwing again. Donnie hooked up again a few minutes later, but I let Kayla land that one for him cause I was determined to get my first hookup of the night. An hour & a half went by with NOTHING. It just died, not sure why. Finally around 1:45 it picked up really good. I missed three, hooked up with a couple (pulled the hooks on both), & then finally got a solid hookup. After what seemed like a thirty minute fight JD netted a fat 38.5'' bull for me. We got some pictures & then sent her on her way. A few minutes later I hooked up again. Little did I know that this fight was going to be even crazier than the last. He almost spooled my Stradic Ci4+ 4k on his second run! Never had a red run like that. Anyways, after an intense ten or so minute long battle, we got him up on the bridge. 41'' & FAT. Man, my arms killed after that one, but it was definitely worth it! JD showcased his photography skills once again, & then we sent the hawg off to turn someone else's arms into noodles. About this time I realized that there was no way I was gonna let JD leave without catching a redfish. So a few minutes later when I hooked up again, I shoved the rod at him & told him this was his fish. After another super long battle & some difficulties with the dropnet, I landed his fish, which measured 39''. After we got him released, we decided to call it a night & head to Denny's. 

*Tally for the night*: 

*Donnie:* 5 reds measuring between 35'' & 39.5'' 
*Kayla:* 1 red 
*Me:* 2 reds (38.5'' & 41'')
*JD:* 39'' red

As always, tight lines everyone!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

One more photo of JD's nice bull! :thumbup:


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Nice fish.

JD looks like the dude from road trip that got with the big black chick


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> JD looks like the dude from road trip that got with the big black chick


Hahaha, dude I can kinda see that actually... I needa watch that movie, haven't seen it in forever.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> Hahaha, dude I can kinda see that actually... I needa watch that movie, haven't seen it in forever.


It's almost scary.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Where do I get me one of those sweet shirts?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

SpeedoJosh said:


> Where do I get me one of those sweet shirts?


JD & I got those back in like November from Pacsun I think.


----------



## quincyj34 (Jul 25, 2011)

How far down were you guys?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

quincyj34 said:


> How far down were you guys?


Different spots for each fish. Look in the lights until you find the reds.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Do you just bounce that jig around or more of a steady retrieve?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

SpeedoJosh said:


> Do you just bounce that jig around or more of a steady retrieve?


Bounce it. Slow is key. The slower the better.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> Bounce it. Slow is key. The slower the better.


And change the depth you fish the lure at to find the fish.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Justin618 said:


> Nice fish.
> 
> JD looks like the dude from road trip that got with the big black chick


I cant stop laughing.. Not making fun, but he looks just like him.. lol.. Nice fish though.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

SpeedoJosh said:


> Where do I get me one of those sweet shirts?


Awesome matching shirts
Nice monster catch. 
Makes me jealous.
Water is 70 now. 
It's time for me to put the boat in the water


----------



## WisconsinFisherman (Oct 24, 2011)

Here's our two from last night 9(4/23/2014).Thanks for the info on weaponry "S"


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

WisconsinFisherman said:


> Here's our two from last night 9(4/23/2014).Thanks for the info on weaponry "S"


Nice pair of bulls right there Ken! Was a pleasure meeting the both of you & hearing all your painful stories of hooks having to be ripped out of you. Haha. Let's meet out there again soon & get some even bigger reds!


----------



## TheLongshanks88 (Jan 20, 2013)

You guys must have been on the other side of the bridge i didn't see you guys.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Is it me or do this dude JD looks like Tyler from wicked Tuna tv show:whistling::yes:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

TheLongshanks88 said:


> You guys must have been on the other side of the bridge i didn't see you guys.


Yeah man we always fish Gulf Breeze side. Going out tonight if you'd like to meet up!


----------



## XxReel_FisherxX (Jul 31, 2013)

JD looks so happy. Hahaha, can't wait to fish soon!


*I like to think I'm good at fishing*


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice meeting you guys last night... I was the one with the overkill 706 lol. 
Hopefully see you out there again soon, maybe tonight, but I got an exam in the AM.


----------



## TheLongshanks88 (Jan 20, 2013)

I would but i have work in the morning, maybe we'll run into eachother sooner or later and i can get some tips from you guys...


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Dude fuck the reds lets go tear up some Kings


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Cornflake789 said:


> Dude fuck the reds lets go tear up some Kings


Name the time & place bro.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

N!cky said:


> Nice meeting you guys last night... I was the one with the overkill 706 lol.
> Hopefully see you out there again soon, maybe tonight, but I got an exam in the AM.


Haha, nice meeting you too man. Sorry you guys didn't hook up with any! I'm feelin' that tonight is gonna be a good night out there. I have studying to do but there's always tomorrow…..


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

You're heading out there tonight?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

digging the fairy dust shirts. 

nice reds as always.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> digging the fairy dust shirts.
> 
> nice reds as always.


Pretty fresh right? Haha. Thanks Chris, appreciate it.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Sawyer I know the other night sucked but I gotta say you and your buddies really cracked me up. How'd that go??? Everybody all at once now. He don't give a shit 
Too damn funny!!!


----------

